# [SOLVED] Logitech Mouse Issues



## asbarber (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello,

I recently purchased a wireless Logitech Mouse (M317 2nd gen) to use on my laptop running Windows 8.
The only issue that I come across with now is that when I unplug the USB connector, my laptop will not reactivate my trackpad. (When the mouse is plugged in the trackpad becomes disabled, but it does not re-enable after disconnecting the mouse)

I have tried using the shortcut to toggle the trackpad (fn + f3 in my case) but it stills shows the trackpad as locked and it does not work.

The trackpad works on the login screen so I know it is not an issue on the functionality of the trackpad.

I found a temporary workaround where I enter Settings > Control Panel > Device Manager > Mice and other point devices
At this point I have three drivers (all up to date):
(1) ELAN PS/2 Port Smart-Pad
(2) HID-compliant mouse (Location: on Wacom Virtual Hid Driver)
(3) HID-compliant mouse (Location: on USB Input Device)

If I delete the second driver it automatically deletes the third and then the trackpad works again. Unfortunately, upon rebooting the computer the drivers are reinstalled and the trackpad again remains useless after login. (I have to plug the mouse usb back)

Any help would be sincerely appreciated.

Sincerely,
Aaron


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Logitech Mouse Issues*

Hi Aaron, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

What is the exact make and model of the laptop please?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Logitech Mouse Issues*

The Mouse settings in the Control Panel (pin CP to the start menu if you haven't already done that) will let you enable the touchpad. See if the setting holds.


----------



## asbarber (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Logitech Mouse Issues*

Thank you both for the quick replies.
I looked in the mouse settings and looked under "ELAN" and unchecked "Disable when external USB pointing device plug in"

I appreciate that very much


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Logitech Mouse Issues*

Glad to see you found the answer to your problem. :smile:

Could you please use the "Thread Tools" button at the top of the page to marked your thread solved?

Thanks.


----------

